# Overheating Ford 2110



## desertjim (May 14, 2011)

Hi All, 

My tractor was "down" for a few months, actually, with a bad fuel injector pump. I finally had it totally rebuilt. After we got it installed again and bled, it started up just fine, although a tad out of tune. My guy adjusted the pump a cog and it ran like a switch watch.

However, it would overheat quickly and get too hot to operate. We removed the old thermostat and it had stuck (didn't replace it yet) and started the tractor and it got hot again. 

My questions are: 1) Would the lack of a thermostat cause overheating? I think not, but I'm asking because I'm not positive. 2) Would the fact that the old radiator cap doesn't seal cause it to over heat? My worker says the water pump is working. 3) What should I do first? 

I have 372 tons of tumbleweeds stacked up against my fence that I have to push off my property and let the wind take'm away !

It's an 86 2110, 4cyl Diesel, 4WD.

Thanks so much for any advice.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

1) Lack of a thermostat will not cause overheating. After you resolve the overheating problem, you should install the correct thermostat to maintain proper engine temperature, for better operating efficiency. Check with your New Holland dealer regarding the correct temperature thermostat.

2) The purpose of a pressurized radiator cap is to allow elevated coolant temperatures without boiling the coolant. I saw a *16psi* radiator cap for a Ford 2110 on ebay. I don't know if that's the correct pressure cap. Check with your New Holland dealer regarding the correct cap pressure. 

What to do first? 1) I would replace the radiator cap with correct pressure rating cap. 2) Make sure the radiator fins are clean/free of debris. 3) Clean the screen in front of the radiator. 4) Is the fan shroud in place? 5) Flush the cooling system. 6) Make sure that radiator hoses are not collapsing. 7) Is the fan belt loose where it may be slipping (not cooling radiator/not moving fluid)?

When it gets hot, do you see bubbles in the coolant? This would indicate a head gasket leak or possibly a cracked head. You can get a combustion gas detector kit to check for gases in the coolant. Another indicator of this problem is that it gets hot very quickly.


----------

